# Lotus low voltage extensions



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't ask for photos. I don't take my phone into attics. Damn near lost my impact driver in that attic yesterday.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

^^stupidist comments I've heard yet from this guy


----------

